# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [GUIDE] Toi qui reprends maintenant, lis ceci.

## purEcontact

_Dernier edit : 1 septembre 2015._
*Vous êtes de retour sur Guild Wars après une période d'absence plus ou moins longue et vous vous posez plein de questions.*
Ne vous cachez pas, on en a déjà vu quelques un passer avec la fameuse question "Pourquoi l'arche a-t-elle changée ?"

Je vais essayer de faire un thread récapitulatif des grandes lignes de ce qui s'est passé depuis la sortie du jeu dans les différents modes de jeu.
Je ne vais pas m'amuser à aller trop loin dans les détails (notamment au niveau de l'histoire), pour la plupart des intéressés, vous avez très certainement arrêté le jeu après quelques mois.

Sachez qu'il existe un google doc qui référence tout les changements depuis la sortie du jeu. (_après rapide vérification, pas tous en fait, mais une grande partie)._
Cependant, les dates ne sont pas dessus donc dans un soucis de clarté, j'ai préféré refaire une liste avec les patchs d'introductions.
J'ai classé du plus récent au plus ancien dans chaque catégorie.
Tout n'est pas dans mon récap.

*Sommaire*

*Interface, changements globaux*
Le système d'aptitudes et de compétencesPorte monnaie de compteModification des buffs et altérationsModification des caractéristiquesNouvel expérience de jeu (NPE)La garde-robeL'hotel de venteLa FérocitéLaurier
*PvE*
Monde ouvert :Megaserveur
Cartes :L'Arche du LionLes contrées sauvages d'argentLe col arideTyrieL'arche du lion.Coline de KessexMonde (global)Crique de sud soleil
World Boss :GlobalTriple TroubleCalendrier journalier des world bossTequatlReine Karka
Donjons :Les donjons n'appartiennent plus à un joueur.Fractale des brumesMeilleures récompenses.Aetherpath
*PvP structuré*Amélioration du JcJParcours de récompenseEquilibrage des points de rangInterface modifiéeSuppression de la gloireMode spectateurAjout de cartes
*Monde contre Monde (RvR / WvW)*Lisière des brumesRuines du pouvoirWorld ExperienceOrbe de pouvoir
*La guilde CPC*Ré-intégration dans la guildeMissions de guildeRvR
*Divers*EquipementCompétences et aptitudesHistoire vivante : saison 2


Attaquons donc :

*Interface, changements globaux*

Le jeu a évolué sans vous, l'interface a été modifié plus ou moins lourdement ainsi que d'autres éléments.
La majorité de ces changements se sont fait en avril et septembre 2014 lors des feature packs.

*Le système d'aptitudes et de compétences*
_Patch sans nom : Juin 2015 - Modifications_
_Feature pack : Avril 2014 - Modifications_Les aptitudes peuvent être modifiés à la volée hors combat sans coût.Les points de compétences ont été retirés et remplacés par des éclats d'esprit permettant l'achat des objets nécessitants auparavant des points de compétences (ex : miyani).Les aptitudes et compétences se débloquent via des points de héros à dépenser dans la fenêtre archétype/entrainement (visible dans le panneau du héros).En atteignant le niveau 80, vous avez de quoi débloquer toutes les compétences et aptitudes du jeu de base.Les aptitudes sont toujours sur 5 spécialisations mais vous ne pouvez choisir que 3 lignes.Les aptitudes ne sont plus liées à l'exploration (_introduit Avril 2014, retiré Juin 2015_).*Porte monnaie de compte*
_Patch sans nom : Juin 2015 - améliorations_
_Jubilé de la reine : aout 2013 - introduction_
Les monnaies ont été mises en commun dans un porte monnaie accessible depuis l'inventaire en cliquant sur la pile de jeton.
Dans votre inventaire, vous verrez la monnaie liée à l'endroit où vous vous trouvez (token en donjon, karma en pve, etc...).
*Modification des buffs et altérations*
_Patch sans nom : Juin 2015_Toutes les altérations peuvent désormais se cumuler jusqu’à 1 500 fois.Confusion fait des dégâts sur la durée et lorsque l'ennemi lance une compétence.Brûlure se stack.Poison se stack.Vulnérabilité augmente les dégâts d'altérations en plus des dégâts directs.Célérité est maintenant un buff.Vigueur : le buff boost le regain d'énergie de 50% au lieu de 100%.Résitance : nouveau buff qui annule l'effet des altérations pendant qu'il est actif.Lenteur : nouvelle altération qui ralenti l'activation des compétences de 50%.*Modification des caractéristiques*
_Patch sans nom : Juin 2015_Les points de caractéristiques conférés par l’équipement ont été augmentés d’à peu près 30 %.Les caractéristiques de base au niveau 80 sont désormais échelonnées sur 1 000 au lieu de 926.Le level scaling a été ajusté.*Nouvel expérience de jeu (NPE)*
_Feature pack : septembre 2014_
Le leveling a été complètement revu :Indication en haut à droite de l'écran permettant d'avoir un objectif à court terme (panorama, cœur inachevé, point d'intérêt ou de passage)Les compétences (arme, utilitaire, élite) se débloquent plus tard.Les icones pour le RvR et le PvP ne sont pas disponible avant les niveaux 18 et 22. On peut toujours accéder à ces modes de jeu via les portails à l'arche.La montée en niveau est récompensée (objets, monnaies).Certaines interactions pour remplir les cœurs ont disparues.
*La garde-robe*
_Feature pack : septembre 2014 - Modifications et ajouts_
_Feature pack : avril 2014 - Introduction_
Le panneau du héros (H) a subit une grosse refonte.Les apparences sont liées au compte et nécessite toujours une charge de transmutation pour être utilisées. Celles débloquées en PvP le sont également en PvE.Les miniatures sont liées au compte lors de leur première utilisation. Impossible de les revendre une fois liées.Les teintures sont liées au compte. Les teintures en double ne peuvent plus être récupérée maintenant, ils avaient laissé un mois (ou deux) aux joueurs pour se connecter, le délai est dépassé.Les coups de grâce pvp peuvent être aperçu et sélectionné dans l'onglet éponyme de la garde robe.Les apparences d'armes et d'armures sont visibles à partir d'un onglet de votre banque. La liste est complète et permet d'avoir un aperçu de celles que vous n'avez pas.
*L'hotel de vente*
_Feature pack : septembre 2014_
Complètement revu depuis ce patch, elle est beaucoup plus lisible qu'elle ne l'était auparavant.
*La Férocité*
_Feature pack : avril 2014_
La férocité remplace tout simplement la statistique "dégâts des coups critiques".
*Laurier*
_Flame et froid : janvier 2013_
Nouvelle monnaie permettant d'acheter de nombreuses choses dont des objets élevés, des recettes élévées, des éléments cosmétiques ainsi que divers objets liés à la première histoire vivante.


*PvE*

*Monde ouvert :*

*Megaserveur*
_Feature pack : avril 2014_
Les joueurs que vous croisez ne sont plus forcément français : les serveurs sont regroupés.
L'idée est de pouvoir s'amuser hors des heures de prime.

*Cartes*
*L'Arche du Lion*
_Patch sans nom : juin 2015_
La ville est reconstruite sous une nouveau thème.
Introduction du mini-quête consistant à débusquer 50 karkas.
Introduction d'un nouveau jumping puzzle.
*Les contrées sauvages d'argent*
_Le spectre du temps : novembre 2014_
Nouvelle carte introduite suite à l'assaut d'un des dragons de mordremoth contre l'arbre clair.
Elle est située à l'ouest de brisban, on y entre via le fort des vandales (plein ouest).
*Le col aride*
_A l'orée de maguuma : juillet 2014_
Nouvelle carte qui a servi de base à l'intrigue de la seconde saison de l'histoire vivante.
Située à l'ouest de brisban, on y entre via la zone brouille racine (sud ouest).
*Tyrie*
_L'ombre du dragon : juillet 2014_
Lors de la saison 2, des événements dynamiques sont apparus ainsi qu'un changement esthétique de certaines zones (chute de la canopée, colline de kessex).
Vous pourrez voir des ronces là où il n'y en avait pas et vous pourrez combattre des mordrems (_faudra que je vérifie si les mordrems sont toujours là_).
*L'arche du lion.*
_Première saison de l'histoire vivante : janvier 2014_
L'arche du lion a été attaquée à plusieurs reprises. (Vidéo trailers : Résumé saison 1 / La préparation / La Bataille)
Elle est maintenant dévastée mais tout les services qui y étaient (banque, hotel des ventes, etc...) sont restés.
*Coline de Kessex*
_Première saison de l'histoire vivante : novembre 2013_
Pour arriver à ses fins, Scarlet Briar (la "méchante" de la saison) a réuni plusieurs races notamment les kraits.
Ceux-ci ont construit une grande tour au milieu du lac et répandu du poison dans la zone.
Les joueurs ont détruit la tour, il ne reste que les fondations et certains événements dynamiques liés au chapitre.
*Monde (global)*
_Flamme et froid : début 2013_
Depuis la sortie du jeu, des points de passages (tp), des cœurs et des points d'intérêts ont été rajoutés sur la carte.
Si vous avez fait une zone des zones où ils ont ajoutés ces éléments à 100% avant qu'ils les implantent, vous ne serez pas obligés de les faire pour le 100% global.
Débloquer ces éléments sur une carte déjà faite à 100% ne vous procure pas de coffre d'exploration de zone.
Si vous n'aviez pas fini la zone, vous devrez les faire pour le 100% (zone et monde).
*Crique de sud soleil*
_Le rivage perdu : novembre 2012_
Première nouvelle carte introduite dans le jeu, elle a servi de théâtre pour quelques épisodes de la première saison.
On y accède par un portail asura située à l'arche du lion.


*World Boss*

*Global*
_Patch sans nom : Juin 2015_
Les world boss peuvent désormais subir des dégâts critiques.
La vie des world boss a été doublées.
*Triple Trouble*
_Les origines de la folie : janvier 2014_
Situé dans le sud de la côte de la marée sanglante, l'event est divisé en 3 boss.
Il nécessite une organisation très particulière.
Pour vous donner une idée du bordel, voici la stratégie des 3 boss (en anglais) : Amber / Cobalt / Crimson.
Niveau 80, stuff exotique ou mieux, consommables, aptitudes, compétences et chat vocal (en anglais) : tout doit être optimisé pour maximiser les chances de venir à bout de cet event.
*Calendrier journalier des world boss*
_Feature pack : avril 2014_
Les world boss pop maintenant à des heures spécifiques.
Vous pouvez utiliser ce lien (dulfy) pour savoir quel est le boss en cours et ceux qui vont pop.
Il y a une fenêtre de 15min entre le pop de chaque boss.
*Tequatl*
_L'ascension de Tequatl : septembre 2013_
Situé sur la côte effiloché au sud ouest du marais de lumillule.
Le boss a été complètement refait, il y a une stratégie à mettre en oeuvre pour le battre.
Il se fait assez facilement du moment où vous voyez 4 commandants sur la carte.
Si vous voulez un guide, Dulfy en propose un (oui, encore en anglais).
*Reine Karka*
_Affrontement à sud soleil : juin 2013_
Située sur l'île karka, ce world boss possède un coffre spécifique (comme les 2 précédents) mais ne requiert pas de stratégie ni d'organisation particulière.
Pour la faire apparaître, il faut tenir les 4 camps indiqués sur la carte au même moment pendant la fenêtre de pop.

*Donjons*

*Les donjons n'appartiennent plus à un joueur.*
_Feature pack : avril 2014_
Lors d'une déconnexion ou d'un changement de personnage, le groupe n'est plus expulsé.
*Fractale des brumes*
_Fracture : novembre 2013  -Modifications et ajouts_
_Le rivage perdu : novembre 2012 - Introduction_
Donjon introduit en 2012 qui s'est vu largement refait lors de la màj "Fracture" de novembre 2013. De nouvelles fractales, un nouveau fonctionnement des paliers d'agonie.
*Meilleures récompenses.*
_Jubilé de la reine : aout 2013_
En plus d'avoir augmenté le nombre de token journalier, passant à 60 par chemin (_fin 2012 je crois_), on récupère entre 1po et 3po par chemin de donjon terminé en mode exploration.
*Aetherpath*
_Les pirates du ciel de la Tyrie : juin 2013_
L'un des chemins de la tonnelle du crépuscule a été retiré au profit du chemin étherlame, réservé au niveau 80.

*PvP structuré*

Je m'y intéresse très peu, du coup je vais mettre des choses assez générales, je sais pas si ça répondra aux questions des intéressés.

*Amélioration du JcJ*
_Les graines de la vérité : décembre 2014_
Sachant que c'est très spécifique, je donne le lien vers le patch-note.Un nouveau système de match-making prenant en compte plus de paramètres.Des classements plus performantsDes modifications sur les parties jouées -classées, non classées, entraînement- : accès aux matchs, sélection de cartesUn ajout de débuff "sans honneur" pour pénaliser tout joueur quittant un match en cours

*Parcours de récompense*
_Feature pack : avril 2014_
En sélectionnant un parcours de récompense, vous obtenez -en plus de vos points de rang- des points de progression dans une barre. 
A chaque "palier", vous êtes récompensés.
Les récompenses dépendent du parcours choisi
*Equilibrage des points de rang*
_Feature pack : avril 2014_
Les rangs nécessitent beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup moins de points pour être up.
L'effet est rétroactif à partir du rang 40 : si vous étiez rang 55, vous avez obtenu le rang 80.
En dessous du niveau 40, votre rang reste inchangé.
*Interface modifiée*
_Feature pack : avril 2014_
L'interface a été complètement modifiée.
J'avoue ne pas me souvenir de comment c'était avant donc pour détailler le tout :x.
*Suppression de la gloire*
_La bataille pour l'arche du lion : mars 2014_
Le sPvP ne donne plus de la gloire mais de l'argent.
*Mode spectateur*
_Flame et froid : avril 2013_
Ajout d'un mode spectateur.
Disponible uniquement dans les parties hotjoin (via le navigateur de parties).
*Ajout de cartes*
_Depuis la sortie du jeu_
J'ai vraiment pas suivi les dates exactes et c'est pas vraiment le genre de feature qui est mise en avant, bref :
Temple de la tempête silencieuse (Conquest)Marteau Céleste (Conquest)Cour (Deathmatch)


*Monde contre Monde (RvR / WvW)*

*Lisière des brumes*
_Lisière des brumes : février 2014_
Nouvelle carte n'impactant pas le score du serveur. 
Il s'agit d'une carte où les serveurs d'une même couleur se réunissent pour se battre les uns avec les autres (Vert vs Bleu vs Rouge).
C'est le nouvel endroit pour la grand'chasse.
*Ruines du pouvoir*
_L'ascension de tequatl : septembre 2013_
Pour remédier à l'absence de l'orbe et palier à la purge qu'était les combats aquatiques en McM, Arenanet a introduit 5 points : les ruines du pouvoir.
Lorsque vous en tenez 3, votre serveur obtiens un buff.
Plus vous avez de territoires frontaliers avec les 3 ruines, plus le buff est puissant allant de +30 à +60 dans toutes les statistiques.
Lors que vous avez le buff, achever un ennemi (via stomp) apporte plus de points à votre serveur.
*World Experience*
_Flame et froid : mars 2013_
Il y a de l'expérience en monde contre monde qui permet de débloquer des capacités spéciales (maîtrise d'arme de siège, de ravitaillement, etc...).
Chaque montée en niveau est récompensée d'un coffre et il existe un multitude de titres allant de l'Envahisseur (rang 1) à celui de Légende de diamand (rang 9945).
*Orbe de pouvoir*
_Minor update : novembre 2012_
A cause des flyhacks, Arenanet a décidé de supprimer l'orbe de pouvoir.


*La guilde CPC*

*Ré-intégration dans la guilde*
_Autres_
Vous êtes parti depuis un bon moment et il a fallut faire de la place pour les nouveaux venus donc vous n'êtes plus dans la guilde.
Donnez juste votre id (Geronimo.1234) dans le topic qui va bien et un animateur vous invitera dès qu'il se connectera.
Bon, quand je dis "donnez juste votre id", vous pouvez l'accompagner d'un petit message, je vous assure qu'on vous en voudra pas.
*Missions de guilde*
_Feature pack : avril 2014 - Ajouts_
_Flame et froid : mars 2013 - Introduction_
La guilde CPC se réunit les dimanches soir à 21h sur le mumble pour faire les missions de guilde.
Il y a une course, un défi, un jumping puzzle et une chasse à la prime.
Pour chaque mission, il y a de l'équipement jaune, de l'argent et des tokens de guilde à récupérer (parfois d'autres objets).
Si on est assez, on fait pop la reine karka à la crique de sud-soleil.

Wizi link généralement le point de TP sur lequel se rendre pour participer.
Sachez cependant que Maderone a fait un thread pour recenser les points à avoir.
En dessous du niveau 80, ça peut être difficile (voir impossible pour certaines) de participer aux missions.
*RvR*
_Autres_
Les CPC ne font plus de soirées RvR comme c'était le cas lors des premiers mois.
Le nombre de joueurs ayant chuté, les canards faisant du RvR se sont liés avec d'autres guildes et ont créés le [RAID].
L'organisation créée sur le serveur (via Grand Cross [GC]) n'existe plus.
N'étant pas du tout au courant de comment ça se passe, je vous conseil de demander des infos dans le thread adéquat.

*Divers*

*Equipement*
_Autres_
Le plus haut palier d'équipement est l'élevé (rose) mais n'est nécessaire que pour un contenu bien particulier (les fractales des brumes) avec une légère augmentation des statistiques.
L'équipement exotique (orange) est toujours aussi puissant, vous n'avez pas besoin de refaire votre équipement pour reprendre le jeu.
Via diverses monnaies (token de guilde, lauriers) ou via le loot (avec de la chance) vous pouvez récupérer de l'équipement élevé.
Pour le PvE, le meta est à l'équipement berserker (puissance, précision, férocité). 
*Compétences et aptitudes*
_Autres_
Je vous conseil fortement de faire un tour sur Metabattle pour prendre un build tout fait.
Il s'agit des builds optimisés pour votre classe en fonction de votre activité (PvP, RvR, Donjons, PvE).
Cependant, rien ne vous empêche de les adapter à votre sauce, ils n'en restent pas moins de bonnes bases.
*Histoire vivante : saison 2*
_A partir de juillet 2014_
Les épisodes de la seconde histoire vivante de guild wars 2 sont toujours accessibles en jeu contrairement à ceux de la première saison.
Vous pouvez y accéder via quelqu'un qui les a débloqué pour pouvoir suivre l'histoire.
Cependant, vous ne débloquerez ni les récompenses, ni les succès.
Vous pouvez acheter chaque épisode pour 200 gemmes, le total s'obtient donc pour 1600 gemmes soit 20€.
Si vous achetez les épisodes et que vous obtenez finissez les succès, vous pourrez accéder au set d'armure (cosmétique) "luminescent" ainsi qu'au titre "un lumière dans la nuit".
Si vous ne l'achetez pas, vous n'aurez accès qu'au set de carapace.
Pour se faire une idée du skin, un petit tour sur dulfy.

Si vous avez des questions, vous les posez ici.
Si jamais c'est trop spécifique, on répondra juste à la suite, si c'est plus global et que je suis passé à côté, je mettrais à jour.

----------


## Sephil

Merci, j'y vois beaucoup plus clair !  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Y' a des questions ? ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

T'as oublié le mec qui s'est barré au bout de 3 mois pacque "Bon en fait le sPvP, c'est de la grosse merde, Anet prend aucun feedback en compte"

----------


## Wizi

Tu as oublié : Oui, c'est tous les dimanches à 21h.

----------


## Sephil

Et aussi : Non, reste en zerk.

----------


## Ptit gras

La banque de guilde c'est toujours délicat ?




> - Oui, c'est de la merde.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Loupé, c'était pas ça la question Ptit gras.
Un indice : NPE

----------


## purEcontact

> Et aussi : Non, reste en zerk.


C'est déjà dans les réponses mais sous une autre forme.  ::):

----------


## atavus

Tu oublies que Sephil ne connait pas d'autres stats dans GW2. ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Si, il connait le céleste.
Il s'en rappel juste plus  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sephil

Celestial c'est juste pété en PvP. ailleurs c'est nul  ::(:

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

En tout cas, c'est vrai que c'est bien résumé. Limite succinct.

----------


## Argha

GW2 est une insulte au premier.

----------


## Sephil

D'accord !  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

> GW2 est une insulte au premier.


C'est tout à fait ça mais faut pas rester monsieur.
Merci d'être passé, hein !

----------


## Argha

> Toi, le joueur qui t'es barré du jeu après 3 semaines parce que "j'ai fini le jeu, y'a rien à faire".


Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact, l'on peut farmer pour afk expo stuff en ville. :super:

----------


## purEcontact

Nan mais, si le jeu t'intéresse pas, tu sera gentil de pas pourrir le thread, hein  ::): .

----------


## Argha

Dit comme ça c'est mieux et merci pour l'edit. Je vous laisse entre gens de bons goûts. :mmmmh:

----------


## Sephil

L'aigreur est présente par ici, ouais ouais.  ::P:

----------


## Leybi

> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/789693gw2lover.png


Maderone ?  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Maderone ?


Je le voyais plus en mlp Maderone, mais pourquoi pas.

----------


## Maximelene

> elle devient quoi ?
> - Non





> elles sont où ?
> - Non


Ça c'est de la réponse.

- Quand est-ce qu'on mange ?
- Non.

----------


## purEcontact

- Est-ce qu'on espère tous que maxi, caf et charmide vont revenir ?
- Non.

Content ? 
 ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Bah Caf, Charmide et moi, au moins, on est capables d'écrire un simple duo question/réponse sans se foirer misérablement.  :;):

----------


## atavus

Tu as essayé maxi ?

----------


## Charmide

Joli boulot de récap pour la nouvelle version.

----------


## purEcontact

Grosse màj de l'OP *bis.
Ca m'a pris un peu de temps de refaire tout l'OP (environs 3h), vous serez donc gentil de ne pas pourrir le thread à partir de maintenant (ça me ferait chier de le voir lock).

Cordialement,
Tonton Purecon.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pourri ce topac.

----------


## lPyl

Comment appeler les gens à venir pourrir :D.

Mais merci, ça aide pas mal pour les gens qui ont été longtemps sans jouer  ::): .

----------


## Maximelene

C'est vrai que les gens qui ont été longtemps sans jouer, leur premier réflexe en revenant, ça sera de venir lire "Le retour du padawan", si explicite via son titre sur son contenu.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kiyo

Apparemment il est très bien ce titre puisqu'il attire même les gens qui n'ont pas encore recommencé à jouer, il est même peut être trop efficace en fait.

Sinon très bon récap pour ceux qui reprennent !

----------


## purEcontact

> Comment appeler les gens à venir pourrir :D.


Psychologie inversée pour garder le topic en haut de la liste sur le forum.
Ça marche pas mal  ::ninja:: .

----------


## lPyl

> *Amélioration du JcJ**Equilibrage des points de rang*
> _Feature pack : avril 2014_
> Les rangs nécessitent beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup moins de points pour être up.
> L'effet est rétroactif : si vous étiez vers le rang 50, vous avez obtenu le rang 80 (ou pas loin).



Petit ajout pour les éventuels intéressé, ceci n'affecte que les rangs 40+ (pacque en lisant ça je me demandais pourquoi j'étais toujours rang 40  ::P: )

----------


## Sephil

Ouais c'est 40+.

Et c'était r55 -> 80.  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

C'est édité.
Je me souvenais plus avoir tenté le rush 40+ en PvP mais comme c'est pas le mode de jeu dans lequel je m'amuse le plus, ça m'avait vite saoulé.

----------


## lPyl

Par contre ils ont toujours pas implémenté de feature pour la gestion des builds?

----------


## purEcontact

Nope.
Je pense qu'avec la spécialisation, ça devrait arriver.

----------


## Sephil

> Par contre ils ont toujours pas implémenté de feature pour la gestion des builds?


C'est vraiment pas indispensable. ^^ On est pas au niveau de GW1 avec 8 skills à aller chercher dans une liste interminable.  ::P: 

Et quand tu connais bien ta classe tu changes tellement souvent en fonction des situations. Perso en elem en PvP me faudrait 5 templates juste pour les variations sur le D/D. ^^
Et ça me prendrai plus de temps de chercher le template dans une liste que de changer à la volée.

----------


## Bartinoob

Pure président !

Sinon, si on est pas vraiment partis, on a quand même le droit de reviendre ?

----------


## lPyl

Sephil: Je parle pas que des skills, ça c'est optionnel je suis d'accord. Je parle surtout du build (d'où le terme gestion de build dans mon post et pas de skills :D ). Je suppose que tu changes pas tes traits à la volée toute les 5 secondes non (voire tu les changes qu'en dehors des matchs en sPvP)?
Par contre tu prends pas les mêmes en D/D qu'en bâton, etc.

----------


## darkmanticora

sympa le topic, merci  ::): 
Dites, je n'ai plus trop le souvenir de ca, mais dans chaque map on a un nombre donné de point d'interet a découvrir.

Par contre je me demandais si certains n'etaient caché ? car sur 2 map il ne me manque qu'1 panorama et 1 point de compétence, pourtant j'ai nettoyé toute la map  ::(:

----------


## lPyl

Tiens autre question con, si jamais je refais des passages de l'histoire vivante (sans l'acheter) avec quelqu'un qui l'a débloquée, je choppe le loote/les récompenses aussi? Ou faut que je l'achète pour avoir accès à ça?

@dark: oui, me semble que certains sont cachés, tu les vois pas tant que t'es pas allé au bon endroit (enfin tant que t'as pas révélé leur bout de map). Fin ça a ptet changé depuis le temps :D.

----------


## Sephil

> Sephil: Je parle pas que des skills, ça c'est optionnel je suis d'accord. Je parle surtout du build (d'où le terme gestion de build dans mon post et pas de skills :D ). Je suppose que tu changes pas tes traits à la volée toute les 5 secondes non (voire tu les changes qu'en dehors des matchs en sPvP)?
> Par contre tu prends pas les mêmes en D/D qu'en bâton, etc.


Sisi, tu changes tout à la volée. Même les traits. Enfin pas en PvP parce qu'en arena une fois le match lancé ça lock. Mais genre juste avant le début du match tu regardes ce qu'il y a en face et tu swap.

Je parlais aussi du build complet. Quand tu connais vraiment ta classe, ça va hyper vite de changer.

Enfin après, ça me dérangerait pas qu'ils ajoutent la fonctionnalité, mais c'est vraiment pas une priorité à mon goût. ^^

----------


## purEcontact

> sympa le topic, merci 
> Dites, je n'ai plus trop le souvenir de ca, mais dans chaque map on a un nombre donné de point d'interet a découvrir.
> 
> Par contre je me demandais si certains n'etaient caché ? car sur 2 map il ne me manque qu'1 panorama et 1 point de compétence, pourtant j'ai nettoyé toute la map


Rien n'est spécialement caché.
Les indications apparaissent sur la carte lorsque tu as découvert l'ensemble de la zone, regarde en haut à droite, tu as surement une indication "zone à découvrir" avec l'icone d'un bonhomme qui cours.
Par contre, ça me permet de mettre à jour un point : certains cœurs, certains points d'intérêts et certains points de TP ont été ajoutés sur différentes cartes.
Si vous avez fait le 100% d'une zone et avez eu la récompense, le fait de remplir une nouvelle fois n'avance rien.
Par contre, je ne sais pas comment fonctionne le 100% "mondial", il me semble que ça regarde si tu as 100% pour chaque zone et non pas si tu as 100% pour chaque composante (panorama/coeur/point d'intérêt).

Au matou : Non, tu dois acheter l'histoire vivante pour avoir accès aux récompenses et aux succès.
En finissant les succès, tu obtiens un objet pour chaque chapitre.
Ces objets servent à avoir le set de carapace luminescent.
Tu peux avoir le même skin dans les nouvelles zones mais tu n'auras pas l'effet bleu.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ba j ai deux zones ou il me manque 1 panorama et 1 point passage (les petits carrés sur la map) et pourtant j ai toute la map de découverte ;x

Sinon j approche du 60 et je suis bien perdu après 1 an et demi sans y jouer, je ne sais pas trop quel équipement je serais susceptible d avoir a haut niveau en tant que casu.
Je voulais monter le métier travail du cuir mais j en trouve que trop rarement (pourtant ca aurait été utile pour mon chasseur).

Dernier point, quel est le conte u endgame, (qd on arrive fraichement 80) pour un casu ? ::):

----------


## olih

Fractale (lv < 20, apres l'agonie pique trop), donjon explo, dry top, silverwaste, etc.
Les world boss de partout (guivre a trois tête / tequalt)
Les temples, le farm de skin etc.
Bref.

Si tu te connectes le weekend t'as des chances d'être embarqué en fractale, on manque de chaire fraiche   ::ninja:: .

PS: se foutre de la gueule de papry sur mumble aussi, ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## darkmanticora

C'est bon j'ai reussi  ::P: 

Par contre, je regardais ou aller etant 59, et je n'ai trouvé qu'une zone 60-70 eh ascalon, car a priori y'a une autre zone 60-70 dans les contrées sauvages mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment m'y rendre car toute la map est grisé pour moi.(Mount Maelstrom de ce que j'ai vu sur le net)
y'a des tp ou ce genre de chose pour voyager dans cette zone ?

----------


## atavus

Longes les cartes; tu finiras par trouver.

----------


## darkmanticora

ok donc faut y aller a pince ?  ::P:

----------


## atavus

http://gw2.mmorpg-life.com/interactive-maps/

Fais toi plaisir et utilise les tp.

----------


## darkmanticora

Roh elle est géniale cette map !
Merki  ::): 

Tsss j'ai completer deux regions lvl 601 a 100% et bien evidemment aucun loot utile pour ma classe  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Màj du titre et up du thread pour éviter d'avoir à le link 30 fois dans le topic général.

----------


## CrocodiX

C'est pas mal un résumé comme celui là, moi j'ai commencé GW2 dès sa sortie car j'ai très longtemps joué au 1 mais j'ai arrêté au bout de 200h de jeu...
Et pour le peu de fois où je suis revenu, je me posais la question de pourquoi l'arche est détruite?
Ce topic m'était destiné  ::ninja:: 

Mais bon après on peut se poser la question de savoir si en ayant pas joué depuis 3 ans au jeu, on risque pas de se retrouver largué niveau stuff, etc? Par rapport à d'autres qui n'ont pas arrêté eux.

----------


## purEcontact

> *Equipement*
> _Autres_
> Le plus haut palier d'équipement est l'élevé (rose) mais n'est nécessaire que pour un contenu bien particulier (les fractales des brumes) avec une légère augmentation des statistiques.
> L'équipement exotique (orange) est toujours aussi puissant, vous n'avez pas besoin de refaire votre équipement pour reprendre le jeu.
> Via diverses monnaies (token de guilde, lauriers) ou via le loot (avec de la chance) vous pouvez récupérer de l'équipement élevé.
> Pour le PvE, le meta est à l'équipement berserker (puissance, précision, férocité).

----------


## atavus

> Mais bon après on peut se poser la question de savoir si en ayant pas joué depuis 3 ans au jeu, on risque pas de se retrouver largué niveau stuff, etc? Par rapport à d'autres qui n'ont pas arrêté eux.


Preuve que personne ne lis ton pavé. ::ninja::

----------


## CrocodiX

> Preuve que personne ne lis ton pavé.


Je conteste, je suis full gold des veilleurs monsieur  :Cigare: 
Oui je n'ai pas d'exotique c'est moche, il faut réparer cette erreur.

----------


## purEcontact

Ajout d'un sommaire.

----------


## atavus

> Ajout d'un sommaire.


Rajoutes surtout çà au début :




> Equipement
> *L'équipement exotique (orange) est toujours aussi puissant, vous n'avez pas besoin de refaire votre équipement pour reprendre le jeu. Donc faites pas chier à poser la question "ouin ouin mon stuff est pas obsolète ?"*

----------


## CrocodiX

> Rajoutes surtout çà au début :


Qui a parlé de refaire son équipement en fait?
Personne, tu t'enflammes tout seul mec...

----------


## atavus

> Qui a parlé de refaire son équipement en fait?
> Personne, tu t'enflammes tout seul mec...


Yep; tu es juste la 15050505017501700750eme personne a posé cette question. Te sens pas viser, c'est pas perso.

----------


## CrocodiX

> Yep; tu es juste la 15050505017501700750eme personne a posé cette question. Te sens pas viser, c'est pas perso.


Pas sur ce thread malheureusement. Ouais je me doute que ça a du être abordé dans d'autres topak, tant pis  ::ninja:: 
Mais bon au moins comme ça t'as pu te faire remarquer c'est un bon point  :;):

----------


## atavus

> Mais bon au moins comme ça t'as pu te faire remarquer c'est un bon point


J'apprécie toujours. :B):

----------


## Haelnak

> (...) Mais bon au moins comme ça t'as pu te faire remarquer c'est un bon point


Boarf, il n'avait pas besoin de toi, il est toujours comme ça.

----------


## CrocodiX

> Boarf, il n'avait pas besoin de toi, il est toujours aussi comme ça.


Je le sais bien, je poste peu sur le forum CPC mais je l'arpente de long en large  ::ninja:: 
Il n'y a donc rien d'étonnant à son post  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Fait de l'élevé  ::o:  Dépense toutes tes thunes  ::o: 
Ou mieux, donne moi tout et ne reprend pas le jeu !
*Ceci est un message de l'animation

----------


## kennyo

J'ai repris un peu et j'ai quelques questions :

- On a encore la kikoo étoile si on c'était fait chier à tout explorer à côté de son nom ? 

- Niveau farm c'est mieux la dernière zone ou alors y a encore de l'intérêt aux cimeseches ? 

- Tequal a été up ou c'est le f2p qui fait qu'on lui a retiré que 20% de sa vie et qu'on l'a pas tombé ? Pas souvenir d'un truc  aussi violent. 

- D'ailleurs les events comme ça, c'est juste pour se faire du jaune/exo à coup sûr ? 
C'est quoi le plus rentable : Recycler si la rune est cool et stocker 4 fois le même type d'arme jaune/exo pour tenter sa chance à la forge ? 

- Des astuces pour le recyclage au fait ? Genre quel kit à utiliser sur quel rareté ? 

- Le chan guilde sert-il à autre chose que les private jokes et le troll ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai fait Tequatl il y a 15 jours, il ne m'a pas semblé plus tendu que l'année dernière.

Pour ta dernière question, la réponse est non. 
Ces derniers temps tu te prends un vent, une blague de papa signée Mickelion et, parfois, si pureContact est d'humeur, une réponse utile.

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ai repris un peu et j'ai quelques questions :
> 
> - On a encore la kikoo étoile si on c'était fait chier à tout explorer à côté de son nom ? 
> 
> - Niveau farm c'est mieux la dernière zone ou alors y a encore de l'intérêt aux cimeseches ? 
> 
> - Tequal a été up ou c'est le f2p qui fait qu'on lui a retiré que 20% de sa vie et qu'on l'a pas tombé ? Pas souvenir d'un truc  aussi violent. 
> 
> - D'ailleurs les events comme ça, c'est juste pour se faire du jaune/exo à coup sûr ? 
> ...


1- Oui.
2- J'ai fait un guide pour les silverwaste, c'est -je pense- la carte la plus intéressante pour farmer.
3- Tequatl a été modifié il y a longtemps mais je pense surtout que t'es tombé sur un mauvais serveur. Ça arrive (pas souvent).
4- Jaune et accessoirement karma.
4bis- Vends les armes qui valent plus de 40pa (prix de l'ecto). Recycle dans le cas contraire. La forge fait perdre de l'argent.
5- C'est selon les joueurs, certains recyclent tout, d'autres recyclent uniquement le jaune et passe à la forge le vert.
Personnellement, je recycle les jaunes et les exo avec un nécessaire de recyclage mystique (lien de recette forge)
6- Non, il sert aussi de lfg. Ramène ta fraise sur mumble (GW2 > Fuca) et t'auras du monde pour répondre aux questions.

Bonus by nAKAZZ : PurEcontact passe son temps soit afk à l'arche du lion, soit concentré à ne pas faire de la merde en fractal donc si il a le temps, il donne une réponse utile.

J'ai pas souvenir que le chan mumble dans lequel je suis fourré dès que je me connecte ai bash violemment des nouveaux joueurs (ou des anciens), si vous avez des questions, le mieux, c'est d'être sur mumble pour donner les réponses parce qu'appuyer sur un bouton et parler, c'est moins long (et moins chiant) que de taper un texte dans un chat de guilde.

----------


## Haelnak

> Bonus by nAKAZZ : PurEcontact passe son temps soit afk à l'arche du lion, soit concentré à ne pas faire de la merde en fractal donc si il a le temps, il donne une réponse utile.


Oui, c'est bien évidemment ce que je voulais dire.

----------


## Alchimist

> - On a encore la kikoo étoile si on c'était fait chier à tout explorer à côté de son nom ?


Ils ont rajouté quelques cœurs et sites remarquables, mais si tu avais les 100%, tu gardes l'étoile. Si tu veux faire une nouvelle exploration à 100% saches que désormais les cartes de WvW ne comptent plus dans la complétion. 




> - Niveau farm c'est mieux la dernière zone ou alors y a encore de l'intérêt aux cimeseches ?


Les Silverwastes (dernière carte rajoutée) est actuellement la zone qui propose le meilleur farm, si tu fais la succession d’événements Brèche + Vinewrath + Farm de champion + Labyrinthe (ce qui est l'équivalent de 20/30 minutes en fonction des serveurs) tu peux avoir en moyenne une dizaine de rares + une quinzaine de sacs de champion. En utilisant correctement la fonction lfg tu peux rejoindre des cartes à 90%, c'est-à-dire qu'elles sont sur le point de commencer la chaine d’événements citée plus haut.

Toujours sur la même carte il y a un autre type de farm, mais largement plus ennuyant, qui consiste à ouvrir des coffres cachés, mais auparavant ils faudra acheter des clés aux vendeurs de la zone qui n'acceptent que des écus de bandits (monnaie unique à la zone que l'on remporte après chaque événement). Pour rejoindre des groupes efficaces tu peux utiliser la fonction lfg, en recherchant des groupes intitulés"chestfarm ou cf", personnellement je recommande de rechercher en priorité les groupes sous le commandement de brutalthief souvent nommés "brutal chestfarm", son commandement est très efficace et les horaires, entre 16h et 18h, sont plutôt accommodantes. En moyenne tu peux avoir dans les 100 sacs de champion en 1h, voire un peu plus, mais encore une fois c'est un farm très ennuyant qui consiste à suivre le troupeau et appuyer sur "utiliser" de temps à autres, donc je te conseille de préparer une série ou un livre. 

Après il y a toujours des farm de champion à Orr et dans le détroit des gorges glacées, mais sont souvent moins efficaces, sinon tu peux toujours faire du farm de donjons ou du farm de world boss. 





> - Tequal a été up ou c'est le f2p qui fait qu'on lui a retiré que 20% de sa vie et qu'on l'a pas tombé ? Pas souvenir d'un truc aussi violent.


Pas depuis sa grosse mise à jour fin 2013, néanmoins ils ont augmenté sa barre de vie après la dernière mise à jour des spécialisations parce que cette dernière fondait comme neige au soleil à cause des altérations. Néanmoins il est quand même conseillé de faire Tequatl sur un serveur avec 3/4 commandants, afin d'être un minimum coordonné. 




> D'ailleurs les events comme ça, c'est juste pour se faire du jaune/exo à coup sûr ?


Oui, cependant sur Tequatl tu as une faible chance d'avoir une arme élevée avec un effet de particule spécial, et sur Triple Trouble une pièce d'armure élevée avec un effet de particule spécial, en plus de quelques miniatures uniques et d'objets très rares servant à compléter le succès de chasseur de trésor.





> Des astuces pour le recyclage au fait ? Genre quel kit à utiliser sur quel rareté ?


Recycler le rare et l'exotique pour avoir de l’ectoplasme avec ça (base), ça (plus confortable si tu as les matériaux en grand nombre pour les fabriquer), ou ça (uniquement pour l'exotique parce qu'il y a une chance de récupérer les insignes/inscriptions, et tu récupéreras à coup sûr les cachets/runes) , recycler toutes les pièces d'armures légères, peu importe la rareté et avec soit un kit mystique soit un kit raffiné, parce que les tissus sont très couteux, j'aurais tendance à dire vends tout le reste aux marchands. Pour les runes, vends les rares au comptoir, et les exotiques tu peux soit les garder en banque (si les prix grimpent tu gagnes, s'ils s'écroulent tu perds), soit les revendre directement. 
Pour la forge mystique ne mets jamais rien dedans sinon tu vas y perdre ton âme, non mais vraiment.

----------


## Alchimist

Grillé, il est temps de me coucher.

----------


## Sephil

Pour ce qui est des raretés d'items et le recyclage.

Bleu -> recyclage (toujours) au kit basic
Vert -> recyclage si armure légère (tissu) au kit basic, vente à un npc sinon
Jaune -> comme dit Pure, vente si > prix ecto, recyclage au kit jaune sinon
Exo -> recyclage si cachet/rune cher(e) (ou si tu veux le skin, ou si c'est lié au compte), au kit lion noir si tu as, jaune si tu n'as pas/plus, vente sur le TP sinon

(Ca c'est pour optimiser la thune que tu tires de tes items, en minimisant les potentielles pertes RNG, après chacun fait à sa sauce selon ses besoins, et/ou son caractère joueur  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Personnellement :
- Blanc & Bleu : Recyclomatique / Recyclage au kit basic
- Vert : Trollette mystique
- Jaune : Kit de recyclage mystique ou vente si > à 40pa pièce. Vente automatique en cas de Dague, Espadon, Bâton.
- Exo : Kit de recyclage mystique, ou lion noir si rune intéressante (>1po) voir stockage pour des jours plus ensoleillés  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Ouais donc pareil que moi mais avec du RNG  ::ninja::

----------


## kennyo

Merci pour les réponses.  ::): 

J'ai le mini-objectif de finir tous les puzzles jump, j'en ai fait 1/2 voir 2/3, j'ai fait celui des Silverwastes ce week end, c'était...  :Vibre: 

Donc si je résume ce que j'ai compris :

- On recycle le jaune que si prix revente < exo au comptoir. Avec un kit Rare.
- On recycle l'exo qu'avec un kit Rare si rune valeur, et kit Exo si rune cool.
- Si objet blanc/bleu/vert, on recycle avec le kit de base (Blanc) que si c'est du tissu.


T'entends quoi par recyclomatique ?  :tired: 

Et que faire du vert à la forge mystique Tatsu ? Tu mets 4 verts et t'allumes un cierge pour que ça sorte un précurseur à 0.0002% ?


Ah dernière question, j'ai 120k karma, je peux en faire des choses intéressant ou je garde pour éventuellement l'extension ?

----------


## olih

Et moi je...

Oui non on ne va pas en parler.

----------


## atavus

> Et moi je...
> 
> Oui non on ne va pas en parler.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Vente automatique en cas de Dague, Espadon, *Bâton*.


Les gentils me les troquent  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Les gentils me les troquent


Non non, ça c'est les petits amis. ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Non non, ça c'est les petits amis.


Avec un lvl 22 il ne risque pas d'en drop.
Ou alors tu voulais révéler que Tatsu ne dépasse pas le mètre 62  ::o:

----------


## atavus

> Avec un lvl 22 il ne risque pas d'en drop.
> Ou alors tu voulais révéler que Tatsu ne dépasse pas le mètre 62


Non Tatsu et grand, Tatsu est............oublies cette partie là.

----------


## mikelion

Ce qu'il ne faut pas faire.
- Jaune & Exo : à la forge pendant 3 ans sans avoir un seul précurseur.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Merci pour les réponses. 
> 
> J'ai le mini-objectif de finir tous les puzzles jump, j'en ai fait 1/2 voir 2/3, j'ai fait celui des Silverwastes ce week end, c'était... 
> 
> Donc si je résume ce que j'ai compris :
> 
> - On recycle le jaune que si prix revente < exo au comptoir. Avec un kit Rare.
> - On recycle l'exo qu'avec un kit Rare si rune valeur, et kit Exo si rune cool.
> - Si objet blanc/bleu/vert, on recycle avec le kit de base (Blanc) que si c'est du tissu.
> ...


Oulà, petite erreur de compréhension (ou de frappe).
- Le recyclage des jaunes est à comparer au prix des boules d'ectoplasmes (et pas des exo).
- On recycle les exotiques avec un kit de recyclage du lion noir lorsque la rune/le cachet à de la valeur (100% de chance de récupération).

Pour les verts :
- Si c'est de l'armure légère, recyclage avec un kit basique.
- Si c'est autre chose, je met à la forge mystique pour tenter d'obtenir des jaunes qui eux ont bien plus de valeur.

Tes 120k de Karma sont trop peu pour que tu te permette de les consommer comme ceux qui en ont 5 millions.
Je te conseillerai d'essayer de toujours en conserver un fond de 200 000 avant de faire la moindre transformation en gold de ce karma.

Le recyclomatique, c'est le kit de recyclage infini qui consomme directement des pièces de cuivre à chaque recyclage, c'est la même chose que le kit blanc, hormis qu'il est bien plus confortable à l'usage, puisqu'il est infini et ne prend donc qu'un seul emplacement d'inventaire  ::): 





> Les gentils me les troquent





> Avec un lvl 22 il ne risque pas d'en drop.
> Ou alors tu voulais révéler que Tatsu ne dépasse pas le mètre 62


Mademoiselle disparaît pendant 1 an et voudrait qu'on continue de lui mettre des bâtons de côté pour du troc ?!
J'ai complètement oublié qui voulait quoi depuis tout ce temps.
Et puis, avec les crafts de précurseurs qui vont arriver avec l'extension, vous allez devoir vous bouger le popotin!

Et quand à ma taille, cela est déplaisant de se faire traiter de la sorte par une hobbit  ::ninja:: 
Sans compter que j'ai l'impression que y'a quelque chose de malsain dans cette histoire?!




> Ce qu'il ne faut pas faire.
> - Jaune & Exo : à la forge pendant 3 ans sans avoir un seul précurseur.


Je l'ai fait pendant 2 ans, j'ai arrêté, ça m'a gonflé.

----------


## Alchimist

Pour ce qui est du karma, n'oubliez pas qu'avec l'extension il y aura des marchands vendant contre du karma des objets/recettes qui ne sont plus disponibles dans le jeu, mise à part à des prix exorbitants au comptoir, donc si je serais vous j'essayerais d'en mettre de coté.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Lesquels ? Lesquels ?

----------


## atavus

> Lesquels ? Lesquels ?


Pas pour faire la légende, c'est sûr ça.

----------


## Alchimist

> Lesquels ? Lesquels ?


Pour l'instant on sait que ces marchands seront itinérants, et que l'on pourra les voir/parler qu'après avoir débloqué un mastery dans la branche "commandant du pacte". On sait néanmoins qu'ils proposeront une recette pour un Melandru ascended backpack, donc on peut supposer qu'ils proposeront les recettes pour ceux de Dwayna, Grenth (...).

----------


## kennyo

Dites, j'ai la récompense quotidienne de fin de mois, et j'aimerai savoir le plus opti à prendre. 

J'ai que deux items (bijoux/bague) élevés et je pense prendre les lauriers pour chopper un ou deux élevés en plus dans ces slots. 

Après l'obsidienne osef avec SW je pense non ? Et 2 trèfles... 

L'XP... Bof. 

Reste les composants haut level, je ne sais pas la quantité qu'on drop dedans, ça pourrait me servir car il me reste la forge arme à monter 500 alors que je suis 430+.

----------


## purEcontact

Toujours prendre les lauriers.

----------


## kennyo



----------


## eolan

Jusque-là, je passais de temps en temps faire avancer l'histoire vivante. Ce week-end, j'aid écidé de me remettre sérieusement au jeu en prévision de la sortie de l'extension.

Et là, surprise, j'ai plus un rond. Conséquence du craft d'armure 500, il y a un bout de temps. A l'époque, c''est ce qui m'avait permis de financer ma légendaire: est-ce que la tournée des veines d'orichalque est toujours rentable? Si non, quelle serait l'alternative? Le WvW?

----------


## Leybi

Le WvW n'a jamais été et ne sera probablement jamais un bon moyen de se faire de la thune  ::P: 

En gros, t'as le choix:
- Farmer aux contrées d'argent.
- Run des donjons pour la récompense journalière.
- Récolter des ressources dans certaines zones, dont l'orichalque mais pas que. Y'a aussi le bois ancien, presque toutes les plantes à Orr qui sont intéressantes (surtout: citronnelle, truffe orrienne, piment rouge), et le bois T3 à T5, ainsi que le fer et platine qui sont toujours des valeurs sûres. A toi de voir les tournées de récolte que tu veux faire !

Y'a évidemment plein d'autres moyens de se faire des PO, mais ces 3 là sont les plus rentables / communs je pense.

----------


## Graouu

Merci purEcontact pour le super boulot de dingue !

Petite question le WvW c'est mort sur Vizu ou y a encore du monde ? De plus a quand la nouvelle saison de WvW ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Beanna

La WvW c'est mort _tout court_ depuis plusieurs mois ; les serveurs se sont désintéressés du classement et plus personne ne joue sérieusement les points ou presque. C'est encore plus mort depuis la sortie de l'extension car les gens sont occupés en PvE pour les masteries qui ne sont pas déblocables en WvW (évidemment) et les cartes sont littéralement désertes en plus d'être beaucoup trop vastes par rapport à leur fréquentation moyenne _quand il y avait encore des joueurs_.

Sur Vizu le niveau de jeu est faible, pour ne pas dire mauvais, mais on a pas perdu l'habitude de nightcap donc on est monté en l'absence d'adversaires. La position actuelle du serveur n'est pas du tout représentative du niveau. Impossible de prédire si l’attrait pour le WvW redécollera avec ces nouvelles cartes et surtout quand.

----------


## Graouu

> La WvW c'est mort _tout court_ depuis plusieurs mois ; les serveurs se sont désintéressés du classement et plus personne ne joue sérieusement les points ou presque. C'est encore plus mort depuis la sortie de l'extension car les gens sont occupés en PvE pour les masteries qui ne sont pas déblocables en WvW (évidemment) et les cartes sont littéralement désertes en plus d'être beaucoup trop vastes par rapport à leur fréquentation moyenne _quand il y avait encore des joueurs_.
> 
> Sur Vizu le niveau de jeu est faible, pour ne pas dire mauvais, mais on a pas perdu l'habitude de nightcap donc on est monté en l'absence d'adversaires. La position actuelle du serveur n'est pas du tout représentative du niveau. Impossible de prédire si l’attrait pour le WvW redécollera avec ces nouvelles cartes et surtout quand.


Merci beaucoup. Je suis triste d'apprendre cela. Il y a encore un an, çà vivait encore il me semble et Vizu remontait tant bien que mal. C'était sympa et l'ambiance était bonne.  ::(:  Du coup si c'est pareil sur tous les serveurs en plus... Bon... Ca devient compliqué de pvp dans les mmo en ce moment... Merci en tout cas de ces tristes précisions.  ::cry::  Ca a le mérite d'être clair au moins.

----------


## Lanilor

J'aimerais relativiser un peu, si l'on est clairement plus à l'âge d'or de Vizu et du rvr, ces derniers mois restaient plaisants. En tout cas j'ai pu m'y amuser au sein de structures orientées rvr (je ne sais pas si cela en aurait été de même en PU). 

A l'heure actuelle, comme l'a dit Beanna, c'est vide. J'espère que la reprise progressive de l'activité des guildes mcm dans les semaines qui arrivent relancera la dynamique. 

Pour ce qui est d'une nouvelle saison, il me semble que Colin a déclaré qu'ils avaient de nombreux problèmes sur le rvr sur lesquels ils n'ont pas pu bosser et qu'ils ne lanceront une nouvelle saison que quand cela sera fait.

----------


## Beanna

> (je ne sais pas si cela en aurait été de même en PU).


Lorsque je parlais du niveau Vizunien je parlais évidemment du niveau moyen en PU, pas du jeu en guilde McM.  :;):

----------


## Lanilor

> Lorsque je parlais du niveau Vizunien je parlais évidemment du niveau moyen en PU, pas du jeu en guilde McM.


Si on les fait tous passer en Revenant ça devrait donner l'impression d'un meilleur niveau  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai beau joué de temps en temps, je ne comprends toujours pas cette barre bleue sous les boss  ::cry::

----------


## purEcontact

C'est la "breakbar", suivant les boss, il faut utiliser ce qu'on appel des "soft cc" ou des "hard cc", ou les deux.

Soft = slow, cripple, chill
Hard = stun, daze, fear

Liste non exhaustive, c'est pour comprendre le principe.

A chaque fois que tu fais un hard / soft CC, la barre baisse.
Au moment où elle se vide, selon le boss, il est soit stun pendant une certaine durée (3 secondes ou plus), soit il prends plus de dégâts, soit les deux.

----------


## lPyl

Y a même certains ennemis qui meurent uniquement lorsqu'on vide leur breakbar (les healer Chak)

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'me sens tellement moins bête  ::o: 
Merci !

----------


## Thorkel

Merci purE pour le topic parfait, exactement ce que je recherchais ! Je vais arpenter la Tyrie à nouveau mais je vois que mis à part les donjons il n'y a a pas l'air d'avoir de contenu HL en PVE (le vidage de zones me manque !).

Petite erreur dans ton topic cependant, ou cela a changé depuis: "Débloquer ces éléments sur une carte déjà faite à 100% ne vous procure pas de coffre d'exploration de zone." : apparemment si, je l'avais à 100% avec ma rôdeuse, et il m'a fallu reprendre quelques zones hier pour y revenir, et j'ai eu un coffre dans chaque zone.

----------


## Beanna

> mis à part les donjons il n'y a a pas l'air d'avoir de contenu HL en PVE (le vidage de zones me manque !).


Selon la période à laquelle tu as arrêté de jouer, il y a 6-8 nouvelles zones lvl 80 apparues avec les épisodes LS2/HoT/LS3 qui pourront t'occuper si c'est ce que tu aimes dans le jeu.
Je ne sais pas si on peut réellement appeler les donjons du "contenu HL" à ce jour vu qu'ils sont devenu une promenade de santé suite au powercreep des spécialisations HoT, en revanche l'extension a introduit le concept des raids à 10 joueurs qui se veulent être le contenu le plus difficile pour les joueurs lvl 80 désireux de challenge en PvE.

----------


## Thorkel

> Selon la période à laquelle tu as arrêté de jouer, il y a 6-8 nouvelles zones lvl 80 apparues avec les épisodes LS2/HoT/LS3 qui pourront t'occuper si c'est ce que tu aimes dans le jeu.
> Je ne sais pas si on peut réellement appeler les donjons du "contenu HL" à ce jour vu qu'ils sont devenu une promenade de santé suite au powercreep des spécialisations HoT, en revanche l'extension a introduit le concept des raids à 10 joueurs qui se veulent être le contenu le plus difficile pour les joueurs lvl 80 désireux de challenge en PvE.


J'allais demander si l'extension vaut le coup pour le PVE. J'ai ma réponse. Je vais l'acheter de ce pas.  :;): 

Edit: les packes de miniatures n'existent plus à l'achat au Lion Noir?

----------


## purEcontact

> Petite erreur dans ton topic cependant, ou cela a changé depuis: "Débloquer ces éléments sur une carte déjà faite à 100% ne vous procure pas de coffre d'exploration de zone." : apparemment si, je l'avais à 100% avec ma rôdeuse, et il m'a fallu reprendre quelques zones hier pour y revenir, et j'ai eu un coffre dans chaque zone.


Je crois qu'on parle pas de la même chose mais je peux me tromper.
De quelle(s) zone(s) parles-tu ?
Si tu parles des zones à l'ouest, elles ne font (ou du moins faisaient) pas parti du 100% au moment où tu as dû arrêter donc c'est normal que tu puisses avoir 100% d'exploration globale et qu'on te récompense sur ces cartes spécifiques.

Par contre, si tu parles des zones de départ des races (celles qui, de souvenir, sont impactés) et que tu as eu une seconde fois le coffre 100% alors que tu avais déjà 100%, ça m'étonnerai mais c'est pas impossible.

En gros, il faut faire la distinction entre le 100% global et le 100% zone car le 100% global n'est pas revenu en arrière suite à l'ajout des nouvelles zones.
Je sais pas si je suis très clair.

Une note concernant le "peu" d'ajout en PvE : le post comprend les modifications à date de septembre 2015 soit un mois avant l'arrivée de l'extension.

Je vais être très franc, aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas le temps ni le courage de refaire un topo des modifications arrivées avec l'extension.
Si je dois me replonger dans les guides, ce sera d'abord celui sur les mécaniques de combat.

Il est pas impossible, si ils annoncent une nouvelle extension, que je mette à jour ce post avec toutes les modifications depuis le lancement jusqu'à la prochaine extension (en gros, y'aura toujours une extension de retard).

----------


## Thorkel

> Je crois qu'on parle pas de la même chose mais je peux me tromper.
> De quelle(s) zone(s) parles-tu ?
> Si tu parles des zones à l'ouest, elles ne font (ou du moins faisaient) pas parti du 100% au moment où tu as dû arrêter donc c'est normal que tu puisses avoir 100% d'exploration globale et qu'on te récompense sur ces cartes spécifiques.
> 
> Par contre, si tu parles des zones de départ des races (celles qui, de souvenir, sont impactés) et que tu as eu une seconde fois le coffre 100% alors que tu avais déjà 100%, ça m'étonnerai mais c'est pas impossible.
> 
> En gros, il faut faire la distinction entre le 100% global et le 100% zone car le 100% global n'est pas revenu en arrière suite à l'ajout des nouvelles zones.
> Je sais pas si je suis très clair.
> 
> ...


Si c'est très clair, merci. J'ai eu un coffre en finissant encore Diessa, Ashford et la zone au nord du bosquet (la 1-15 Sylvari, le nom m'échappe).

Au passage, je cherche un site qui regroupe tous les skins d’armures et les composants nécessaires. Il y en avait un parfait pour GW1 mais pas moyen de me souvenir du nom, au cas où il le fasse aussi pour GW2. Une idée ? Merci

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Si tu parles de refaire l'exploration avec un nouveau personnage qui ne l'a pas faite, c'est normal.
L'exploration est une progression de personnage et non de compte (hors succès)

----------


## Sephil

Pour les skins il me semble que Dulfy avait fait une page. (Ou alors c'était pour les armes ?  :Emo:  )

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Le plus simple pour les skins, ça reste quand même de regarder directement dans la banque pour avoir les aperçus et ensuite de faire une recherche sur le wiki.

----------


## Sephil

Anéfé !

D'ailleurs le /wiki + ping de l'item ça marche avec les skins non ?  ::):

----------


## Beanna

Oui !

----------


## Thorkel

> Si tu parles de refaire l'exploration avec un nouveau personnage qui ne l'a pas faite, c'est normal.
> L'exploration est une progression de personnage et non de compte (hors succès)


Je parle de finir l'exploration avec un perso qui l'avait déjà finie  :;):

----------


## Mecreance

Salut,

J'ai repris récemment GW2 et je souhaiterais savoir, si parmi les nombreux add-ons sortis depuis...quelques années, il n'y en aurait pas un pour changer la couleur des zones de sort à placer (bâton du nécromant par exemple) car le vert clair est plutôt difficile à discerner dans certains cas.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Il n'y a aucun addon pour GW2.
L'interface n'est pas moddable.

Et les couleurs ne sont pas changeables à ma connaissance.

----------


## Mecreance

D'accord, merci!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Coucou les canailloux !
Après plus d'un an de problèmes ORL divers et variés, j'arrive enfin à rejouer à Guild Wars 2 !  ::lol:: 
Mais ça a un peu changé aussi, non ?
J'veux dire, je suis encore moins douée qu'avant avec mon élémentaliste/tempest, c'est dire !

PS : des bisous

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas possible.


 ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> PS : des bisous


Ouais, ça aussi c'est pas possible.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faut venir en IRL pour ça  ::love::

----------


## esprex

Petite question sur le guerrier, à haut level c'est un peu plus nerveux ? Je reprends depuis peu, de zéro, et je suis encore dans la phase "je sais pas quoi prendre comme classe"  :Emo:

----------


## Haelnak

Prends le nécro.

----------


## esprex

C'est un ordre ?  :Emo: 

Pourquoi le nécro ? De base c'est ce que je voulais faire, puis j'ai vu des avis qui m'ont refroidis "c'est nul, on s'emmerde, caca"

----------


## Haelnak

Parce que c'est moi qui joue Guerrier.  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement j'ai monté Ingé et Guerrier, et j'ai "main" sur le deuxième. 
Ensuite j'ai voulu tenter le nécromant, ça m'a semblé cool, mais j'ai dû arrêter le jeu dans la foulée à cause d'un gros manque de temps.
Les canards m'avaient dit que c'était une classe de connard égoïste à l'époque, raison de plus pour la prendre donc.

----------


## esprex

En effet, ça semble pas mal dit comme ça  ::ninja::

----------


## urel

Necro Approuved  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Toutes les classes sont nerveuses si tu veux les jouer de manière énervée.
Par contre, l'élémentaliste est clairement celle qui demande le plus d'appuyer sur toutes les touches de ton clavier.

----------


## esprex

Je commence le nécro, on verra bien. J'aime pas du tout le gameplay au bâton pour l'instant, en revanche avec la hachette c'est sympa.

----------


## esprex

Je me souviens pourquoi j'avais lâché GW2, le levelling est grave chiant. Il n'y a pas vraiment de route "logique" à suivre de par l'histoire, c'est juste du farming de zone et d'évènements en boucle. 

Ça doit plaire à ceux qui veulent être "libre", moi ça me gave de ne pas avoir d'objectif clair à suivre, aucun fil rouge ou presque. J'ai l'impression d'être un péon parmi tant d'autres qui fait le farmer chinois sans aucun autre but que faire xp le perso. 

Au final je ne m'attache pas à mon personnage, je ne m'attache pas à l'univers, je ne m'attache pas à l'histoire qui est pratiquement inexistante... j'ai juste l'impression de jouer à un MMO générique où je vais de point d'intérêt en point d'intérêt pour clean les zones à 100%.

C'est dommage parce que le reste me plaît bien.

----------


## purEcontact

Bah t'as une histoire.

Tu dois défendre ta bourgade avec un soucis local puis on t'invite à découvrir des ordres (espions / guerriers / érudits)  à travers une série de missions.
Une fois que t'as choisi ton ordre, tu vas aller buter l'armée du dragon, puis les généraux et enfin le gros méchant.

Ta progression est ponctuée par différents soucis locaux, allant de la quête fedex (tue / récolte, les coeurs) au problèmes plus graves (les donjons) en passant par des problèmes intermédiaires (les suites d'événements).

On est très loin d'un SWTOR mais on est pas au niveau d'un wow vanilla non plus.

Avant le niveau 35 / 40, t'es dans les missions lié aux problèmes locaux donc c'est très orienté sur la race. Si t'as pris une race dont le lore te plait pas, tu vas fatalement pas t'y retrouver.

Pour info / rappel : 
Charr : orienté vers le conflit et la guerre
Sylvari : délire avec la nature
Asura : délire technologique
Norn : orienté grand nord, divinités animales et autres délires scandinaves
Humain : c'est plat et chiant.

----------


## esprex

J'ai fait les quelques missions d'histoire du début expédiées en 2 minutes chacune, je suis level 15, j'ai fini la zone de départ, j'ai pas de nouvelles quêtes avant le niveau 20. En attendant je suis obligé de farm les évènements ou d'aller dans une nouvelle zone sans savoir où exactement puisque absolument rien ne m'indique où aller (j'ai essayé de me rendre au Plateau de Diessa, les premiers mob en arrivant dans la zone étaient level 24 alors que la zone est 15-25... je suis censé faire quoi, courir à travers la map en essayant de ne pas crever pour trouver une zone de mon niveau ?  ::wacko:: ).

----------


## Fenrhis

Tu devrais peut être prendre ton problème dans un autre sens, plutôt que te dire que tu cours aux 4 vents sans savoir oû tu vas atterrir, dis toi peut être juste que tu explores parce que Gw2 est orienté "aventurier" et pas "employé de bureau". Je m'explique, ce que je trouve de cool dans le leveling de Gw2 c'est que tu peux vraiment up de la façon que tu veux, tu veux xp super vite  ? Go farm event et mob bashing ou farm métier. Tu veux prendre ton temps (et encore le leveling est super rapide), tu explores et tu profites de ce que le jeu offres, des cartes à explorer (ok avec des carrotes, points d'intérêt, panorama), et pendant que tu explores et que tu découvres les lieux, tu as des events qui se présentent et qui viennent briser la monotonie de juste explorer, tu en as marre de faire des events, tu repars explorer, ou monter tes métiers, etc.

Franchement je préfère (c'est mon avis perso) milles fois ce genre de leveling plutôt que 50 milles quêtes sans saveurs (coucou wow et consort).

----------


## esprex

De souvenir je pensais qu'il y avait un fil rouge et qu'on pouvait XP naturellement en suivant ce fil conducteur (ta quête principale te fais voyager et de là tu fais les quêtes/évènements aux alentours). Au final non, il y a une suite de quelques quêtes à chaque tranche de niveau et le reste du temps à toi de trouver une occupation pour XP. L'exploration dans un jeu vidéo pour aller en haut d'un rempart, d'une colline ou dans une grotte vide avec le système de carotte ça ne me plaît pas spécialement et le crafting ne m'a jamais intéressé non plus.

Donc ouais, c'est pas fait pour moi je pense, je préfère SWTOR voir WoW qui t'amènes naturellement d'un endroit à un autre en suivant les quêtes.

----------


## purEcontact

> Donc ouais, c'est pas fait pour moi je pense, je préfère SWTOR voir WoW qui t'amènes naturellement d'un endroit à un autre en suivant les quêtes.


C'est ce que j'explique plus haut : c'est le cas.
Tu vas de carte en carte en suivant l'histoire personnelle.

Après check :
1-10 : Histoire commune
11-28 : Histoire spécifique à tes choix lors de la création de perso
30-59 : Histoire liée aux ordres
62-80 : Le pacte

Là, t'es dans la partie chiante où on te laisse un peu découvrir par toi même : l'histoire liée à ton perso.
Fais-toi violence et monte jusqu'au niveau 40.
Le leveling est assez rapide pour peu que tu touches un peu à tout (artisanat, exploration, quête principale).
Fais un tour en monde contre monde à la limite : tu te joins à un bus et tu fais du pvp en masse.
T'auras sûrement quelques râleurs mais c'est pas grave : se pointer en McM pour leech l'xp, ils l'ont tous fait.

----------


## esprex

> C'est ce que j'explique plus haut : c'est le cas.
> Tu vas de carte en carte en suivant l'histoire personnelle.


Oui mais non, c'est ce que j'explique aussi : j'ai eu quelques quêtes dans la zone de départ, jusqu'au level 12-13 environ, depuis je n'ai plus rien et dans le journal il m'indique qu'il faut que j'attende le level 20. Donc là je suis censé me rendre dans une nouvelle zone (parce que celle du départ est terminée) sans savoir où la quête principale va me mener  ::): 

Je vais essayer d'aller un peu plus loin.

----------


## urel

J'avoue que ça m’avais aussi surpris ces quêtes où il fallait atteindre un certain level.
Heureusement c'est du reroll donc j'ai claqué des parchemins d'XP pour aller plus vite mais appart le farm, si on a fini la zone (les coeurs) ...

Après pense à manger des trucs pour les gains d'XP, les event, le craft...

Et oui tu peux aller aux zones suivantes, de toute façon l'histoire t'y emmènera petit à petit aux zones limitrophes.

----------


## Kiyo

> L'exploration dans un jeu vidéo pour aller en haut d'un rempart, d'une colline ou dans une grotte vide avec le système de carotte ça ne me plaît pas spécialement


C'est dommage parce que l'exploration dans guid wars 2 est très intéressante, c'est sur ce point le meilleur mmo auquel j'ai joué, à la condition de désactiver les indications sur la map. Ça permet de se perdre dans les zones et d'en découvrir la plupart des secrets par soi même, et il y en a un paquet à découvrir, que ce soit les points d'intérêt, les puzzle jump, les mini donjons, les events cachés.

Quant au côté histoire, c'est en parlant aux pnj et au travers de suites d'events que des petites histoires apparaissent, ce que je trouve de manière générale bien plus sympa et cohérent dans un mmo.

Si vraiment tu as besoin d'une ligne directrice, avance dans les zones de la race que tu as choisie, elles composent une suite logique.

----------


## revanwolf

> J'avoue que ça m’avais aussi surpris ces quêtes où il fallait atteindre un certain level.


Au début du jeu l'histoire personnelle avait pas de palier(aka quête lvl 2 puis 3 etc), mais lors du NPE(New Player Experience basé en partie sur la version chinoise),ils ont regroupé par palier de 10, il y a eu des problèmes à cause de ça(quêtes manquantes voire même dans le désordre), mais ils ont fait du ménage depuis et la l'histoire actuelle est identique au début du jeu mais toujours par palier de 10.

----------


## purEcontact

> Oui mais non, c'est ce que j'explique aussi : j'ai eu quelques quêtes dans la zone de départ, jusqu'au level 12-13 environ, depuis je n'ai plus rien et dans le journal il m'indique qu'il faut que j'attende le level 20. Donc là je suis censé me rendre dans une nouvelle zone (parce que celle du départ est terminée) sans savoir où la quête principale va me mener 
> 
> Je vais essayer d'aller un peu plus loin.


De mémoire, je crois qu'en remaniant l'histoire personnelle il y a quelques temps, ils ont un peu pété la continuité de l'histoire.
Avant, les quêtes c'était lv 11, 14 ,16 et 19.

Edit : Bon bah voilà, je savais que Revan allait surgir du fond du forum pour expliquer ça mieux que moi.

----------


## Leybi

> L'exploration dans un jeu vidéo pour aller en haut d'un rempart, d'une colline ou dans une grotte vide avec le système de carotte ça ne me plaît pas spécialement.


C'est tout l'intérêt du jeu selon moi. Surtout dans les extensions: au niveau max tu débloques des masteries via l'xp qui te permettent d'aller dans des nouveaux endroits (exemple: gliding, champi qui te propulsent), y'a un petit coté metroidvania à ça.

Bref si tu n'aimes pas l'explo, normal de ne pas apprécier le jeu et - à mon avis - ça ne va pas s'améliorer pour la suite.

----------


## revanwolf

> Edit : Bon bah voilà, je savais que Revan allait surgir du fond du forum pour expliquer ça mieux que moi.


J'étais pas si loin que ça, je traine juste souvent sur la partie hardware du forum, vu qu'ici c’était assez calme.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> C'est tout l'intérêt du jeu selon moi. Surtout dans les extensions: au niveau max tu débloques des masteries via l'xp qui te permettent d'aller dans des nouveaux endroits (exemple: gliding, champi qui te propulsent), y'a un petit coté metroidvania à ça.


J'adore l'exploration, mais Heart of Thorns, quand tu vois les montants d'XP qu'on te demande pour les 3 derniers niveaux du deltaplane, j'ai envie de les taper avec un quaggan  :tired: 
Je farm, je farm, je farm.
Je m'étais dit que j'allais compléter les maps histoire de ... et ya des endroits où t'as intérêt à avoir Wizi avec toi si tu n'as pas la compétence leyline.  ::cry::

----------


## Haelnak

Plusieurs questions parce que je suis totalement paumé... 
Je reprends un perso sur lequel j'avais commencé à craft le stuff élevé, et c'est le bordel dans ma banque.

Les questions :

• L'arc long pour un berserker condi, c'est bien celui-ci :


Parce qu'il est vraiment naze par rapport à l'élevé :



• Dans un Coffre de loyauté, quel est le meilleur choix ? C'est toujours le "Coffre débordant de lauriers" ?

• Que puis-je détruire/vendre sans souci là-dedans :

----------


## Sephil

Non l'arc doit être en viper. Avec les stats que tu link juste en dessous.

Oui les lauriers.

Tu peux dégager le fusil à gâteaux (toujours moyen de le récupérer plus tard), les 2 potions (svanir et inquest si je me trompe pas), utiliser les 5 poudres et en acheter d'autres au pnj pour réduire tes 10 cases de boosters en 6 (ne pas convertir les booster karma, tu y perds au change), les cloches, les coffres du lion noir, les tas de sable, probablement d'autres trucs dans le 2ème onglet, difficile d'être sûr, mais genre les 3 cristaux roses c'est du junk, les 13 lames t'en feras rien (et elles ont un slot de 250 en banque de matériaux) les foxfire clusters ça dégage, etc...

----------


## Haelnak

> Non l'arc doit être en viper. Avec les stats que tu link juste en dessous.


Cet arc est lié au compte...
Du coup je suis censé faire quoi ? Monter un autre métier à 500 pour me crafter l'arc alors que c'est de l'exo ?

----------


## olih

De rien :
https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Asc...tribute_prefix

----------


## Haelnak

Donc je dois monter Chasseur et me faire un arc ascended ?

----------


## olih

Si tu as une arme /armure élevée, il suffit d'avoir l'inscription/l'insigne lv400 dont tu veux les stats et de la mettre à la forge mystique avec l'arc et d'autres trucs pour changer les stats de l'arme/armure.

Une inscription peut se crafter (voir s'acheter à l'hv) avec un métier d'arme (chasseur/fabricant d'arme/artificier).

----------


## Haelnak

Ok, je vais regarder ça. Merci.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'en profite pour demander : ayant reçu 20 coupons de nostalgie du coffre gratuit qui était offert, est-ce que cela vaut la peine d'essayer d'en attraper 5 autres avec des coffres payants pour avoir le laisser-passer infini ?
Sachant que j'ai 400 gemmes qui trainent.

----------


## urel

il apporte quoi ce laisser-passer ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu te téléportes à une instance avec tout sous la main coffres/vendeurs/artisanat en illimité.

----------


## revanwolf

> J'en profite pour demander : ayant reçu 20 coupons de nostalgie du coffre gratuit qui était offert, est-ce que cela vaut la peine d'essayer d'en attraper 5 autres avec des coffres payants pour avoir le laisser-passer infini ?
> Sachant que j'ai 400 gemmes qui trainent.


Avec les coffres commémoratif?

Selon le wiki Tu peut avoir une chance d'en avoir les  5 coupons manquant.

mais dépense pas plus de 1000 gemmes la- dedans vu que c'est le prix du passe.

----------


## Kiyo

C'est quoi ces coffres commémoratifs ?

----------


## revanwolf

nouveaux coffres ajouté la semaine derniere aux comptoir(le 1er est gratuit).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais le laisser-passer est-il assez intéressant ?
Je parie que tu l'as, toi  ::ninja:: 

Kiyo > tu peux échanger les coupons contre des tas d'objets.
Et c'est bien pratique parce que je suppute que les mini-karkas ont baissé de prix suite à ces coffres (vu qu'ils n'étaient drop que dans le coffre de fin d'event de l'ile karka, celui d'il y a 4 ans).

----------


## olih

La zone vip la plus intéressante est celle dans les brumes : tu as TOUT du portail fractale à la possibilité de te tp à l'endroit où tu étais (ou n'importe où sur la carte).
Elle vaut / valait 1000 gemmes. (je ne sais plus si elle est encore dispo).

Autrement, tu as un futur accès permanent dans une zone vip  offert à partir de l'édition deluxe de Path of Fire.

----------


## revanwolf

> Je parie que tu l'as, toi


Je les ai tous et comme le dit Olih celui des Brumes et le meilleur d'entre eux.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je les ai tous et comme le dit Olih celui des Brumes et le meilleur d'entre eux.


Le meilleur, tant que tu occulte le fait d'avoir un temps de chargement plus important parce que y'a pas mal de monde sur place. Alors que ce soucis ne se présente jamais ou presque avec les autres laissez-passer

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> les mini-karkas ont baissé de prix suite à ces coffres (vu qu'ils n'étaient drop que dans le coffre de fin d'event de l'ile karka, celui d'il y a 4 ans).


Nop, ils se droppent toujours sur la crique du sud soleil, mais le taux de drop est encore plus faible qu'un précu et limité à cette seule carte...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Nop, ils se droppent toujours sur la crique du sud soleil, mais le taux de drop est encore plus faible qu'un précu et limité à cette seule carte...


Wiki m'a menti  ::cry::

----------


## Tek1la

Salut les canards ! Je reprends le jeu après une looooooooongue absence, et c'est le bordel ! 
Faut dire que je me suis arrêté bien avant la 1ere extension, a l'époque on s'arretait a tuer Zhaitan....  ::mellow::  j'étais là à la création de la guilde et lors de la création de GrandCross !  ::'(: 

Du coup, je voulais savoir si vous etiez encore Vizu ! et si yavait moyen d'être guildé à nouveau  :B):  je voudrais comprendre ce qui se passe et remettre de l'ordre dans le jeu avant la 2eme extension

Je joue rodeur pour l'instant, Bjorn Vif Esprit, peut être que ca parle à quelqu'un ! dans mes contacts j'ai purecontact, Arkane derian, Zepolak ou encore Kayato, si toutefois ces gens sont encore vivants  ::huh:: 

Bisous bisous

Bjorn

----------


## olih

> Salut les canards ! Je reprends le jeu après une looooooooongue absence, et c'est le bordel ! 
> Faut dire que je me suis arrêté bien avant la 1ere extension, a l'époque on s'arretait a tuer Zhaitan....  j'étais là à la création de la guilde et lors de la création de GrandCross ! 
> 
> Du coup, je voulais savoir si vous etiez encore Vizu ! et si yavait moyen d'être guildé à nouveau  je voudrais comprendre ce qui se passe et remettre de l'ordre dans le jeu avant la 2eme extension
> 
> Je joue rodeur pour l'instant, Bjorn Vif Esprit, peut être que ca parle à quelqu'un ! dans mes contacts j'ai purecontact, Arkane derian, Zepolak ou encore Kayato, si toutefois ces gens sont encore vivants 
> 
> Bisous bisous
> 
> Bjorn


T'auras plus de réponses sur le topic de la guilde  ::ninja:: 
Et t'as pas trop de bol sur tes contacts.

J'ai envoyé une invitation.

----------


## kikifumducu

> T'auras plus de réponses sur le topic de la guilde 
> Et t'as pas trop de bol sur tes contacts.
> 
> J'ai envoyé une invitation.


Aya, les vieux nom que tu sors ... ::cry:: 

Vous voulez me faire croire que même Arkane Derian ne joue plus ? C'est la fin des haricots.  :tired: 

Au moins, je suis pas le seul au niveau retard, ça fait plaisir  :tired:

----------


## Tek1la

Guildage super rapide, j'aurais pas rêvé mieux, merci !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je joue rodeur pour l'instant, Bjorn Vif Esprit, peut être que ca parle à quelqu'un ! dans mes contacts j'ai purecontact, Arkane derian, Zepolak ou encore Kayato, si toutefois ces gens sont encore vivants


Et moi j'peux crever  :tired: 
_*note*_
Bon retour quand même !

----------


## purEcontact

> Et t'as pas trop de bol sur tes contacts.


 :tired:

----------


## urel

Dites voir, j'ai plein de tas de poussière de sang, de minerais de dragonites, de fragments empyréens,.... je sais pas quoi en faire (c'est 1000 mini de chaque)

Moyens de se faire des coins avec ou juste bon à prendre la poussière ?

----------


## revanwolf

elle servent pour le craft elevé mais tu as 38 items qui te donne des coffres(au contenu moyen) mais pour les fragment tu peut l'obtenir que pendant hivernel.

Et la poussière de sang est la monnaie principale d'une des maps de la saison 3 de l'histoire vivante.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Et la poussière de sang est la monnaie principale d'une des maps de la saison 3 de l'histoire vivante.


Ce qui est ballo parce que hormis Hivernel, Herta est la plus facile à obtenir.
Princesse ... pff ... il me reste tellement de karkas à débusquer à l'Arche !

----------


## revanwolf

GW2Taco est ton ami(version française).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça m'affiche où sont les karkas ?  ::unsure::

----------


## revanwolf

Entre autre, ça va des jumping puzzle, aux items de collection planqué sur la map de l'aide pour du raid à voir l'état des bâtiments mcm(il y a même les trajets de course/primes de guilde).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais c'est triché alors  ::o: 
Les karkas, je les ai trouvé à l'oreille !
Je l'utiliserai surement quand j'en aurai marre, merci !

----------


## Husc

Bonjour,

Petite question concernant GW2, j'avais joué à l'époque en mode rush rush rush (guilde WL à l'époque), et je n'avais que peu profité de l'univers. Je voulais savoir si pour profiter du leveling les deux extensions sont nécessaires ou ça n'impact aucunement sur la progression? 
En tout cas ça fait bizarre de remettre les pieds dans cet univers enchanteur et immense. 
Au plaisir de se croiser! 

Husceal

----------


## urel

Tout dépend ce que tu appelle leveling, l'histoire continue extension après extension, avec les mondes vivants entre (ce qui te fait perdre un bout de l'histoire si tu ne les as pas fait). Mais ça c'est pour l'histoire, si tu veux juste monter tes perso 80, full craft, les extensions ne sont pas nécessaires, mais avec PF et les montures, ça change pas mal de choses.

Pour les event, worldboss sur vanilla, il y'a toujours du monde.

----------


## Husc

En fait j'ai peur de perdre du rétro-leveling. Certains jeux ont des extensions qui propose du contenu a bas level qui une fois passé ne sont pas faisable par la suite car tout est trop bas level. Je sais pas si je suis très clair. Une fois 80 je pourrais commencer a faire le contenu des extensions du coup si je les achètes?

Merci en tout cas pour ce début d'élément de réponses  :;): .

----------


## urel

L'avantage de GW2 c'est que c'est ton lvl qui baisse selon la zone, du coup même les zones de base sont accessibles une fois lvl 80 (ce qui permet par exemple de faire l'exploration et les coeurs à 100%, et ce peut importe quand tu le fait)

en gros tu fais ce que tu veux quand tu veux  ::):

----------


## Leybi

Les deux extensions sont axée haut-level, il faut finir le leveling avant de les commencer.

Par contre y'a un système en jeu qui fait que ton niveau baisse quand tu es dans une zone bas-level. Pareil pour l'histoire vanilla qui ne se déroule pas au lv80 à part la dernière partie à Orr. Donc tu peux faire l'histoire vanilla quand tu veux, tu ne perdras rien, elle sera toujours là et tu seras toujours downgrade au level de la zone ou de l'instance. Tu peux aussi rejouer n'importe quelle partie d'histoire déjà complétée, tout est dans le journal (3ième ou 4ième onglet dans la fiche de perso)

----------


## Husc

Cool merci pour les infos alors je prendrais les extensions quand je serais au 80 ou au pire avant si je croche vraiment a fonds. 

Merci encore et au plaisir de se croiser IG  :;): .

----------


## purEcontact

Si t'as un perso 80, prends la dernière extension (Path of fire) et débloque à minima le raptor (monture).
Une fois débloquée, c'est valable également sur les rerolls et, je pense, ça va te simplifier la vie.

----------


## Husc

Bon j'ai pris l'extension du feu et utiliser mon seul perso 80 pour faire la quête d'intro afin d'obtenir le raptor. Merci du conseil. Je regarderais pour prendre l'autre extension plus tard. 

Par contre j'ai fais une boulette, j'ai créer un second perso pour commencer lors de ma première connexion et j'ai reçu pas mal de truc en récompense (boost xp, une armure décorative, des mini pets, de l'argent, etc) mais en fait je me suis ravisé et supprimer afin de refaire un envouteur, du coup j'ai bien peur d'avoir tout perdu  ::(: . J'ai pas réfléchis sur le coup mince.

----------


## BenedictOfAmber

C'est pas si grave, dans la mesure où beaucoup de choses sont liées au compte dans GW2, et pas au personnage:
- l'or
- les mini-pets
- les skins

Donc tu as perdu les boost d'XP, pas dramatique (le leveling lui-même est très sympa à faire en terme d'exploration du monde et d'apprentissage de ta nouvelle classe).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Le boost lvl 80, si tu ne l'as pas utilisé doit être dans un emplacement d'inventaire partagé. Du coup, tu ne le perd pas.
En revanche, j'espère que tu n'as pas supprimé le personnage sans récupérer le courrier.
Si c'est le cas, écrit au support, ils devraient te renvoyer le contenu du courrier normalement.

----------


## Styxounet

Je profite du topic pour poser deux questions sur les mécaniques du jeu:
Je joue nécro, signe de la sauterelle: 



La guérison est de 82, mais est ce 82 par ennemi drainé dans la limite de 5, ou juste 82 quoi qu'il arrive?


Quant au Sang c est la puissance, il donne un bonus de pouvoir aux alliés. Cela fonctionne t il avec les pets? Ou bien ne sont ils pas vraiment des alliés?


J'aime beaucoup la DA du jeu mais ces mécaniques demandent un peu d'habitude je pense  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

82 par ennemi.
Le pet est un allié, non prioritaire par rapport aux joueurs ce qui fait que, normalement, les joueurs sont servis avant les pets.

----------


## Styxounet

Super, merci pour le renseignement  :^_^:

----------


## Vhanlay

Holà, bon j'ai repris avec l'extension (enfin j'avais jamais monté de char lvl 80),c'est maintenant chose faite avec mon power boost. J'ai finis la campagne de PoF, et maintenant je voudrais savoir ce que je pourrais faire en contenu pve pour farm des tunes et du loot (jackal a 20po et le griffon à 150 d'après mes premières recherches...). J'ai vues les donjons, et les fractals. Les donjons je peux les faire avec la recherche de groupe mais comment ça marche our les fractals? Je dois débloquer des pré requis pour lancer ?

----------


## Sephil

250 le griffon  :;): 

Les fractales se lancent depuis l'arche du lion. Aucun prérequis pour y entrer, mais le principe des fractals c'est des minis donjons qui se répètent sur une difficulté croissante de 1 à 100, et une des mécaniques de "difficulté" croissante c'est l'agony pour laquelle il te faudra de la résistance sous forme d'infusions qui se mettent obligatoirement dans du gear élevé. Tu peux quand même faire les 19 premières sans résistance, mais à partir de 20 ça commence à se compliquer un peu parce que tu vas perdre 10% pv par tick. Ca reste jouable si tu es plutôt bon pour esquiver les attaques de boss.
A terme si tu veux aller jusqu'au bout des fractales il te faudra 150 de résistance (AR).

----------


## olih

> 250 le griffon 
> 
> Les fractales se lancent depuis l'arche du lion. Aucun prérequis pour y entrer, mais le principe des fractals c'est des minis donjons qui se répètent sur une difficulté croissante de 1 à 100, et une des mécaniques de "difficulté" croissante c'est l'agony pour laquelle il te faudra de la résistance sous forme d'infusions qui se mettent obligatoirement dans du gear élevé. Tu peux quand même faire les 19 premières sans résistance, mais à partir de 20 ça commence à se compliquer un peu parce que tu vas perdre 10% pv par tick. Ca reste jouable si tu es plutôt bon pour esquiver les attaques de boss.
> A terme si tu veux aller jusqu'au bout des fractales il te faudra 150 de résistance (AR).


Sauf certaines fractales ou tu ne peux pas esquiver l'agonie (Mai Trin, Boss Fusion, etc.)
Voila voila,  ::ninja::

----------


## Kobal

Dites les canards, je viens de finir la quete principale du jeu vanilla, et je demarre les extensions HoT et PoF, mais je galere pas mal. Je meurs souvent, meme face a des trash mobs.
Mon perso est un voleur (daredevil maintenant, avec HoT), et mon stuff est bleu, orange au mieux, venant de la quete vanilla. Donc j'ai pas le stuff epique, et je n'ai fait aucun donjon, raid, pvp ou artisanat pousse.
Quelle est la facon la plus simple pour augmenter ma survivabilite?

----------


## Beanna

Ça peut paraître un peu bizarre en venant d'un autre jeu, mais dans GW2 la meilleure façon d'augmenter sa survie n'est pas d'augmenter ses stats défensives au détriment de ses dégâts, mais plutôt d'être hyper attentif aux animations des mobs pour esquiver avec le bon timing (invulnérable pendant une petite seconde). La plupart des grosses attaques te seront fatales en Daredevil, avec ou sans augmenter ton armure, et c'est pour cette raison notamment que le Daredevil a 3 esquives plutôt que 2 ; il compense des stats défensives basses par la mobilité et les esquives supplémentaires. 

Mon conseil : rapproche un peu ta caméra et soit très attentif aux mouvements des ennemis. La plupart des coups dangereux sont signalés par une animation plus visible et après avoir mordu la poussière quelques fois tu ne te feras plus surprendre pas celles-ci.
Autre astuce, le trait Invigorating Precision (Précision Revigorante) dans la ligne Critical Strike convertie 15% de tes dégâts critiques en soins. De quoi regagner beaucoup de vie avec une classe aussi offensive. Ça n'évite certes pas les one-shot des grosses attaques mais ça permet de se maintenir à flot contre de plus petits dégâts réguliers. Ça change la vie en solo !

Voilà une idée de build petit budget pour démarrer. Pour de l'équipement Berserker exotique à petit prix, cherche les armures du set de Nika à l'HV. Et fait toi un bon stock de cette bouffe hyper bon marché qui va aussi beaucoup contribuer à ta survie.  :;):

----------


## Kobal

Merci beaucoup!

J'arrive a esquiver et survivre des veterans en solo, mais je galere des que je me retrouve face a 2 ou 3 mobs, surtout que dans HoT, pour ce que j'ai vu, certains ont des attaques de zone (les sortes de rayons de lave?)
Je vais essayer d'appliquer tes conseils  ::):

----------


## urel

> Merci beaucoup!
> 
> J'arrive a esquiver et survivre des veterans en solo, mais je galere des que je me retrouve face a 2 ou 3 mobs, surtout que dans HoT, pour ce que j'ai vu, certains ont des attaques de zone (les sortes de rayons de lave?)
> Je vais essayer d'appliquer tes conseils


Pour les rayons se sont les archers ... et ils font très mal! nombre de fois que je me suis fait avoir avec mon War, depuis j’esquive et je les savate en premier.
Dans les missions avec 2-3 archers c'est imbuvable... ça OS n'importe qui

----------


## revanwolf

Ton conseil me semble assez saugrenu Beanna, je conseillerai plus un build un poil plus défensif pas cher qui permet de comprendre le fonctionnement des ennemis(parce que crever toutes les 10s ça donne pas envie de jouer à un jeu, tout le monde est pas fana des Dark Soul like) ainsi que celui de ton perso(surtout qu'un Daredevil est typé Corps à corps donc si tu sais pas gérer ton soi/esquive un build Berserker est contre productif.

Et ensuite quand tu est plus à l'aise avec ton perso là tu peut passer sur des builds DPS(qui sont utile seulement pour les raids).

----------


## Sephil

Please non...
Y a pas plus simple que daredevil full zerk au bâton dans ce jeu. Entre les esquives et le skill 5 tu peux être totalement intouchable pendant 6-7 secondes, tout en faisant des dégâts de taré, et en regagnant de la vie proportionnellement à ces dégâts.
Si vraiment y a un mob qui pose problème, tu switch sur pistol/pistol et tu spam le skill 3.

Prendre un build défensif sur un voleur, ca réduit ta survie. Réellement. C'est pas une vue de l'esprit.

----------


## Beanna

Avec les soins provenant de Invigorating Precision et de la bouffe, tant que tu tapes tu es quasi immortel (sauf attaque one-shot à esquiver naturellement). Plus il y a d'ennemis à portée, plus tu distribues des baffes en simultané, et plus tu te soignes. On peut même aller plus loin et rajouter Signet of Malice pour 3 soins on-hit cumulés. Plus tu fais de dégâts, plus tu regagnes de vie, plus les mobs tombent vite ; c'est un cercle vertueux.  :;): 
Jouer la défense avec un Daredevil c'est se mettre des bâtons dans les roues. Comme souvent dans GW2, la meilleure stratégie c'est l'attaque ; un mob qui meurt en 5 secondes n'aura pas le temps de te mettre en danger. Ça se complique sur les plus grosses cibles comme les vétérans et les champions, mais contre eux aucune quantité de défense ne changera le sort d'un pauvre voleur en cuir, soit tu esquives soit tu meurs. D'où l'importance d'apprendre à la dur le plus rapidement possible pour s'entraîner à être vigilant et réactif.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Je plussoie les dires de Beanna. Le voleur est la classe glass canon du jeu. Du DPS en burst mais en mousse de chez mousse.
Déjà, si tu commences dans HoT, te faut de l'équipement exotique partout, c'est un minimum. Pars déjà du principe que les mobs de HoT font mal à tout le monde. Faut apprendre à la dur, mettre de la défense sur un voleur c'est une abération je trouve.
Normalement en solo, tu dois pouvoir gérer jusqu'à l'Elite, les champions c'est vraiment technique de se les farcir seul.
En gros là, faut te stuffer pour pas cher en équipement exotique (bijoux, armes et armure) et apprendre à esquiver parce que t'es ultra fragile.

----------


## Kobal

Bon bé j'ai plus qu'à devenir bon  ::unsure:: 
Merci à tous. Doucement, je progresse. 
J'ai acheté le set de Nika, et je suis trop pauvre pour changer mes armes maintenant. Mais bon, ça viendra.

----------


## urel

En avançant dans le jeu tu va finir par récupérer les composant pour craft, tu peux en récup également dans les sac de compo contre lauriers.
Par contre faut avoir les métiers 400 c'est sur ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Petite question aux canards : la dernière fois que j'ai pu joué vraiment (l'année dernière grosso modo) j'avais la même config que maintenant.
Sauf que maintenant, le CPU affleure les 100% à chaque fois que j'essaie de jouer, ce qui rend l'expérience presque impossible.
Et ça, même si je mets les détails en low (comment ça, ça c'est ta carte graphique, on s'en fout ?).
Est-ce que GW2 est devenu plus gourmand en CPU depuis l'année dernière ?
Est-ce qu'un CPU peut ... s'abimer ?
Merci de vos réponses !

----------


## Charmide

Arena a fait des trucs chelou mais rendre le jeu moins optimisé douze ans plus tard ça serait fort quand même, du coup je parierais sur ton CPU qui a quelques problèmes thermiques, sûrement le truc qui s’abîme le plus. Les CPU s'auto-brident pour compenser. Tu peux tenter quelques trucs dont lui changer la pâte. 
Y'a des outils de benchmark de CPU (CPU-Z?) qui permettent de comparer tes performances à la moyenne du modèle, ça te permettra de savoir si ça vient de toi déjà.

----------

